# Two kinds of plant people!



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Dec 2020)

I came across this on Facebook which put a smile on my face. Couldn't help but think about UKAPS forum  I think I must be one of the "I think I can save it" people. Had some growing tips of Siamensis B floating in the top of my tank for about 2 months hoping to one day get enough to plant in the substrate again. I can only dream  
Every time the flow of the water drags them under and traps them under other plants I keep fishing them out so they can float on the surface and get some much needed co2, essentially they are in the planted tank equivalent of ICU  they only have about 8 leaves a piece and I'm sure one of them drops off every time a new one appears 

Happy Friday plant keepers, which ever type you are!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (4 Dec 2020)

I'm the save it kind of guy.. But now I'm getting older more and more interesting plants are available so I see it as an excuse to buy something new.. And keep the old one in a place where I think I can save it but forget about it..

Greetz, Luciën.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Dec 2020)

I particularly like the healthy plant with one yellow leaf on. That would have a forum member on here adjusting bubble counts and doing a science degree.


----------



## Oldguy (6 Dec 2020)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> "I think I can save it"


For aquatics I only buy "healthy" for house and garden plants always haunt the sick bay. Wife is a dab hand at buying a pot of sticks for pence and growing it on to something good that would have been expensive.  She's just bought about thirty pounds of alpines for about a fiver and I got a house plant reduced from £30 to £10 and in very good condition.

PS (does any one know what [ +quote ] is about) I'm a spanners and oily rag type of person. The last time I used quote it just quoted as above.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Dec 2020)

Hi all,


Oldguy said:


> For aquatics I only buy "healthy" for house and garden plants always haunt the sick bay.


Same for me, I mainly buy remaindered garden and house plants, but I have a pretty good idea of what is wrong with them and whether they are retrievable. It would be fair to say I still probably only have about a 50% hit rate long term, and I now use the <"three strikes and your out"> method.

Aquatic plants are a bit different and I'm wary of buying anything that doesn't look entirely healthy, or with a name I don't recognize.

cheers Darrel


----------

